# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 August 2011)

Greetings and good afternoon to you all! 

With September now just a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The September stock tipping competition sees the introduction of a new sponsor, eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Wednesday, August 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## nulla nulla (24 August 2011)

I'll take a punt with *WBC* for this month please Joe. It will probably fall away before the end of this month then have a huge rally, from that point, in September


----------



## NewTrade (24 August 2011)

If I may; I would like to place my bets on *IGR*.


----------



## ferretbiter (24 August 2011)

When I think of what stock to pick for September, I once again see *RED* I see *RED*, I see *RED* I see *RED* I see *RED*.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 August 2011)

LYC


----------



## PinguPingu (24 August 2011)

Mad for MAD.


----------



## bathuu (24 August 2011)

I go for CEO again for this month, to see if this one can recover for September


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 August 2011)

CVN thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## mr. jeff (24 August 2011)

AZH please Joe
thanks.


----------



## explod (24 August 2011)

AYN agen thanks Joe


----------



## robusta (24 August 2011)

PHK again please Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 August 2011)

TZL please


----------



## fatmango (24 August 2011)

I finally qualify to join!! PRR please


----------



## lazyfish (24 August 2011)

AVB for me please thanks


----------



## Chalea (24 August 2011)

ERJ thank you Joe


----------



## Muschu (24 August 2011)

CAS please Joe.


----------



## namrog (25 August 2011)

DTE please.


----------



## Miner (25 August 2011)

MCE (Matrix)  for me please .
I will watch it from Phoenix next month


----------



## drillinto (25 August 2011)

BHP


----------



## RandR (25 August 2011)

QBE


----------



## Crom (25 August 2011)

AVQ thanks Joe.  If it wins the court case in Sep't it should re rate substantially!


----------



## jonnycage (25 August 2011)

CUS please


----------



## Bigukraine (26 August 2011)

HAW thanks joe


----------



## AngusSmart (26 August 2011)

A little bit of EKA thanks Joe..


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 August 2011)

MNC thanks


----------



## tigerboi (27 August 2011)

TVN thx joe...tigerboi


----------



## desjosie (27 August 2011)

I'll take *VOR* this time thanks


----------



## Tyler (27 August 2011)

Ill take *DGX*. thanks joe (Diploma Group)


----------



## Buckfont (27 August 2011)

Intrepid (IAU) thanks Joe


----------



## jbocker (27 August 2011)

Stick with *WHN *thanks Joe.


----------



## Sdajii (27 August 2011)

PYM again, thanks!


----------



## joea (28 August 2011)

BND thanks joe
joea


----------



## Liar's Poker (28 August 2011)

BKP thanks.

Go the drill!

-Liar-


----------



## basilio (28 August 2011)

Will PIGS  finally fly ?  lets go for HOG this month.


----------



## dutchie (28 August 2011)

EGO please


----------



## stacks (28 August 2011)

EIO thanks


----------



## Agentm (28 August 2011)

sbr


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2011)

DTM for me thanks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 August 2011)

CAY please.


----------



## peter2 (28 August 2011)

*SBL* please.


----------



## SilverRanger (28 August 2011)

I'll take *BMN *thanks


----------



## derty (28 August 2011)

SRI for me please Joe.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 August 2011)

NMS (neptune marine)  thanks JOE


----------



## grandia3 (29 August 2011)

where are the PEN lovers? 

oh well I will take PEN then

thanks


----------



## noirua (30 August 2011)

NAV - Navigator Resources - thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (30 August 2011)

WWW thanks


----------



## hangseng (30 August 2011)

grandia3 said:


> where are the PEN lovers?
> 
> oh well I will take PEN then
> 
> thanks




I wish...but since both PEN and SBL are gone I will take punt on SSC


----------



## notting (30 August 2011)

COK Thanks


----------



## LifeChoices (30 August 2011)

TSE for me thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (30 August 2011)

*ADE* - Adelaide Energy

Could be good for a bounce if the oil price picks up and or Beach has some more positive shale announcements.

Thanks Joe


----------



## Nortorious (31 August 2011)

SSN thanks.


----------



## sammy84 (31 August 2011)

BDI please.


----------



## Purple XS2 (31 August 2011)

*GTG* for another run, please Joe:

Just fell over the green line for August, looking for a September springtime gallop.


----------



## jancha (31 August 2011)

AWE thanks


----------



## pedalofogus (31 August 2011)

AJM for me thanks Joe


----------



## craigj (31 August 2011)

KOR  thanks joe


----------



## bigdog (1 September 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------

